# Hey Mom, wanna go to the shooting range?



## Tames D (Apr 7, 2009)

Unbelievable!


http://news.aol.com/article/gun-ran.../news.aol.com/article/gun-range-murder/418055


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 7, 2009)

Sad.


----------



## Carol (Apr 8, 2009)

Ugh.   Unbelievable and sad.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 8, 2009)

......



.....


----------



## searcher (Apr 8, 2009)

So very sad.


----------



## shihansmurf (Apr 14, 2009)

The linked slide show on that page is horrific. Sickens one to realize that the people, if such they can be termed, that commited these crimes are still stealing valuable oxygen from worthwhile human beings.

Mark


----------



## Flea (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the warning.  When I saw the link I made a point of avoiding it.  I used to love watching splatter movies and occasionally I still do.  But when it's real?  I see no reason to have that imprinted on my consciousness if I have a choice in the matter.


----------

